# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  I hate that I'm losing my hair

## coolchick

Hi every1 my name is Debra. I'm 26 soon to be 27 years old and for a while now I have been losing my hair. I noticed it less then 3 years ago, that my hair seemed to be thining, and that alot of it was coming out when I was brushing my hair. I have had a problem with my thyroid for almost 3 years or 4and so I have been taking the pills. I wasn't going to start taking any kind of pills because I believe that sometimes these pills just don't work, but I am taking them after all. So basicly it could be because I have a thyroid problem that I have a little bit of hair loss. I even stoped taking the birth control pill incase it was that. Its been a year now and I still have the problem.

I have had many blood test and my thyroid has been working fine and I have been taking the same pills for a couple years now. At one point my doctor did say that I didn't have enough iron so I thought ok this could be the reason of hair loss. Really I just don't know what could be causing this. I noticed the hair loss years ago when I use to put my hair up, this I do not do anymore. I started losing from the front of my head, and now resently I noticed that in the back of my head its starting to show. I use to have long hair and not have to worry about it. I even went to have a hair cut to where it covers over where I show the most which is the front. I was told that I had alot of dead hair at the end and that most likely it stoped growing. So my hair is now cut to the middle of my back. 

Every day I spend so much time trying to fix my hair to where its just right for me. Where it doesn't show so much that I am losing my hair. Even when I am out with my friends I always ask them hows my hair is it covering the bald spots. Its just not fair that I should have to be dealing with this at such a young age, or for any1 to have to deal with it especially when your a women. 

I was watching the doctors show on tv today and they had this young women my age who also has a hair loss problem. They had a specialist on there and showed a procedure that can be done to help, which would cost thousands of dollars. It was called the Lazer Revage 670. This is a treatment that would be only for a year I guess. I don't know they didnt say much, as soon as they said that it would cost that much I was like yeah thats alot of money. Suposedly it does work though. So if any1 wants to check this out.

Also on the show they gave the girl a lazer comb which she will be able to use herself in private at her home. I thought this also interesting so I checked the site out. www.lazercomb .net  or I think you can go on www.hairmax .com This seems like something I would try its just that its so expensive and also you have to order it most likely off the site. 

I just would like to not have to worry about my hair. Its so depressing and stressful to have this always on your mind.I happen to think this is a great site. I wish I would of found it sooner. If any1 would like to talk don't be shy.

----------


## thymanic

Hi, I know how you feel.  I'm 57 and am hypothyroid.  I take 100 mcg of synthroid daily.  My TSH levels were all normal (last blood test - a week ago) but I'm still experiencing hair thinning.  I'm wondering if it could be the synthroid.  What medication do you take?

----------


## coolchick

Hi ty for writing. I am also hypothyroid, I have been taking the same medication for almost 3 years now. I take the 75 mg. When I 1st found out about my thyroid problem, which by the way I don't think its as bad as my doctors have told me it is to the point where I even had to start taking pills. I started off with with the lowest dose and I had no problems and then I moved up to 50mg still no problem and now that I have been on 75mg for so long theres a problem with my hair. I even asked the doctor if it was possible since my thyroid shows from blood test that everything is fine , if I could be put on lower dose and she said no because theres no point changing it if everything is fine. I think it might be the synthroid also. Have u gotten your b12 checked cause I think thats another thing that could cause hair loss?

----------


## coolchick

Ok so I just picked up my blood test results. This is the 1st time I am actually seeing them without being in the doctors office. I checked my thyroid and I see its marked that my TSH level is 2.71 . So mine is pretty good, so why then am I loosing my hair. It must be because of the synthroid pills then. I don't like having to worry about my hair loss or hair thinning, its giving me grey hair cause im worrying so much about it :Confused:

----------


## Lilit

Hi Debra

I am sorry to hear your problem,  When I read your story, I got imotional, I have the same hair loss issue.  I have been losing my hair seen 2000.  In 2005, I was diognozed with hypothryoid diseases.  I had it seen 2000, but no doctor informed my the cause of my hair loss. I actually had to find the causes of my hair loss from internet and let my doctor know. How stupit is it for a doctor not to know the reason of my hair loss? I took the pill and now I do not have a thyroid yet.  But after my second child was born, my hair loss problem have increased more. I have done everything to stop my hair loss. It is impossible to resolve this issue.  I am now 33 and cannot put my hair up. the lest side is bold and visible, looks very uglly.  I used to have a sooo much hair. I cannot even looked at my picture, because I get imotional and missed my beautifull hair.   I spend so much money to buy every kind of vitemins, nothings helps.  I do want to say that I also suffered and still suffer from lack of iron, but I took the pills, still no lack.  I am so affraid to take shower, brush my hair.  I see my hair all over my house, my clothing.  I am so afraid that once day, I am going to wake up with bald head.  Is theie any help to solve this problem, do you know any doctor who can help me befor it to late. Please. please email it to me at lilitohanjanyan@yahoo.com. I am desperate to get help.  I am under stress and depressed. I want my hair back soooo bad.

----------


## Pierre_PILC

Debra,

Thyroid problems can sure be a factor for hair loss.  keep in mind that a good source of vitamins will also help out or even promote hair growth.  A high dose of Biotin will be an economical way to help grow healthy, thicker hair.  Biotin 3000 mcg will be good, if not more.  I hope this helps!  If you have any questions you can contact me at the information below.  Best wishes.


Pierre Marquina (Dr. Mark Baxa's Representative)
Surgical Tech/ Patient Educator
WWW.PILC.COM
704-335-1212

----------


## whoops

i have a lasercomb i dont see too much difference except the hair is better looking in terms of shiny but if you dont have much why get it to  look great. I dont know what to do either. I have tried everything and am now thinking of FOU but i dont know if it will work as i have aa so it could just get worth. I am so worried i dont even want to go out or see people or even date so life looks like it will be me and no one else.  :EEK!: 

I bought a book on hl so if you want it as it was in pdf version i can send it to you - hell i paid so much on it as it said it was 23 proven ways for hair loss to be stopped - some of it is good but i reckon we could add to it. We need to be positive and help others not just moan as i did above.

----------


## Kaylos

I see their are several of you with thyroid problems.  If you are taking thyroid and still having problems with the hair, it is possible that it is the type of thyroid med you are on.  Make sure you are taking Synthroid, which is real a real form thyroid replacement.  If you are on something like Levoxyl, that is a synthetic form of thyroid.  Even thou you labs appear normal on this med, it may not be working correctly for you. Check with your doctor. Hope this helps some of you.

----------

